# LGD jumping fence



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

This is a section of chain link that is starting to sag and Lucy has figured out she can slip over it easily enough. We plan to replace it as soon as we can, but it is too wet right now, as in standing water and mud that will suck the shoes right off your feet and eat them. 

I was thinking of tying a tire to her collar to keep that from happening in the meantime. How long should the rope or chain be so she doesn't hang herself?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Can you run a pipe from post to post? Lace the chain link and keep the section up?


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I would have to see if we have something that would work. I also thought of running hotwire but don't want to do too much since in another couple weeks it will all be coming down so don't want to add too much more work to undo fixes.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I have managed to keep her from the area I thought she was escaping. Turns out she has learned to climb the cattle panel. She was caught in the act. Most of the pasture has field wire topped with hot wire and she is very respectful of the hot wire. I would like to say I can simply extend the hot wire to that spot, which would not be hard to do, but there are other areas I think she will move on to. There are some areas that due to mud, would be difficult to work in right now. If it will stop raining long enough to dry up a little out there, I can do it in one afternoon! 

I think for right now we are going to try a dangle stick before resorting to a tire and see if that stops her climbing until we can replace fences and hot wire them.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry been away-
here is what we used for attaching the tire ( we chose tire cause its rubber, not so heavy and doesnt drag as bad a dangle stick)-
one loop goes through the tire, the other "loop" gets wrapped around the dogs neck/ and flat wide collar as a support- it easy to clip and unclip... and works great on our male pyr- anatolian, who is almost out of his adolescence thank goodness!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...justable+Leash+Coupler+-+Medium+to+Large+Dogs

I will try to take a picture later of it on on the dog later today and post that ...


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Hotwire. Mud won't kill you. It's a fast and easy fix and no danger of her hanging herself or getting tangled up and end up dead. Not worth it. More worth it to go slip n sliding in the mud. But that's just me.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

here is the photo- the tire is just a KONG chew toy, its really light and no one has gotten tangled yet (he doesnt wear it very often, hence the especially sad face, I put it on for the photo)...


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I have one of those tires! She does seem to have learned her lesson. I took it off to see if she still escaped. She did. I made a point of acting disappointed in her before putting it back on. So far no more escapes. If she needs something again and we are still wet,I will try the tire.

Secuono, the mud out here is referred to as gumbo. It is very hard to walk in and you probably won't still have your shoes after. No, I am not joking or exaggerating.

We had even more rain. It rained off and on Friday night. It is supposed to be nice during the week then rain again next weekend. If it dries up enough, I can work on the fence.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Good luck, they will learn, its just a learning curve and their youth- also I didnt mean to lie, but that ISNT the KONG tire (I think its one a picked up in the lawnmower tire pile at our Recycle store) the Kong tire is a little smaller, its the one I use for our other dog, since she is alot smaller (she is cured of chicken killing its been a couple years since she had it on)....


----------

